# [solved] NVIDIA 8800GTS 512 will nicht

## attix

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir nen neuen Rechner zugelegt und in diesem Zuge auch gleich den lang ersehnten Umstieg auf Gentoo gewagt   :Very Happy: 

Linux Grundwissen ist vorhanden... allerdings bin ich logischerweise ein Gentoo-Neuling und hab also noch wenig Ahnung von emerge und Co. - berücksichtigt das bitte in Euren Antworten   :Razz: 

Soeben habe ich xorg-x11 gemerged und wollte ihn mit dem 100.14.19er Nvidia-Treiber ans Fliegen bekommen :

```

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error).

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please see the COMMON PROBLEMS section in the README for

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     additional information.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

Ein "dmesg | grep NVRM" hat folgende Ausgabe :

```

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:08:38 PDT 2007

NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x23:0xffffffff:682)

NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed

```

Und lustigerweise sagt auch "revdep-rebuild" was :

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Colllecting system binaries and libraries...

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... 

Checking dynamic linking consistency... 

(broken /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.100.14.19) (requires  libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6)

```

Das kann ich allerdings so oft ausführen, wie ich möchte... es hat immer wieder den selben Effekt.

Nun habe ich HIER schon gelesen, dass ich wohl den 169.04 beta Treiber heiraten muss, damit mir geholfen wird. Die Frage ist nur... wie bekomme ich den auf dem Gentoo-Weg? Oder gibt`s vielleicht doch irgend eine andere Lösung?

Vielen Dank schonmal...Last edited by attix on Fri Feb 01, 2008 8:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## s.hase

Ich weiß nicht wie man einen Treiber das "Fliegen" beibringen oder ihn "Heiraten" kann, aber man kann gucken welches die letzte Version im Portage ist:

```

sulaco ~ # eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.01 96.43.01 100.14.09 (~)100.14.11 100.14.19 [M](~)100.14.23 (~)169.07 (~)169.09 {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Installed versions:  169.09(01:45:58 23.01.2008)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

Einfach ein

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64
```

in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen und Du bekommst die letzte Version (~amd64 natürlich durch deine Architektur ersetzen).

----------

## franzf

Der Beta ist schon lange out  :Wink:  Nimm den aktuellen (laut nvidia) stabilen 169.09. Der ist als Testing maskiert im Portage. Diese Maskierung hebst du auf, indem  du in in deine /etc/portage/package.keywords einträgst. Das kann übrigens auch ein Verzeichnis sein, in das du nach Belieben Dateien eintragen kannst. Das sorgt (wenn du vor hast des Öfteren aktuellere Versionen zu verwenden, die aber noch nicht im stabilen Zweig sind) für bessere Übersicht (was man von diesem Satz nimmer sagen kann  :Wink: ).

Ein 

```
echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers
```

 gibt genau die verlangte Version frei, ohne "=" am Anfang und Version am Ende ist jede beliebige als Testing markierte Version verfügbar.

----------

## attix

Okay,

der xserver läuft schonmal, vielen Dank euch beiden.

Es bleibt allderdings das "revdep-rebuild" Problem:

```

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

   broken /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.169.09 (requires libGLcore.so.1 libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6 libnvidia-tls.so.1)

```

Hat da noch jemand ne Lösung parat?   :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *attix wrote:*   

> Okay,
> 
> der xserver läuft schonmal, vielen Dank euch beiden.
> 
> Es bleibt allderdings das "revdep-rebuild" Problem:
> ...

 

will revdep rebuild denn danach etwas emergen? wenn ja lass ihm gewähren! (geht nur mit root rechten...) normalerweise sind dynamische verlinkungsprobleme danach aufgehoben

----------

## attix

Moin,

ja, revdep-rebuild will danach die nvidia-drivers neu emergen. Hab ich auch schon machen lassen, hilft jedoch nicht. Wenn ich revdep-rebuild danach erneut laufen lassen, findet es wird wieder der selbe Fehler gefunden und das Paket wieder neu gebaut. Kann ich quasi in ner Endlosschleife laufen lassen...

----------

## a.forlorn

Als root: 

```
cd

rm -rf .revdep*
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Als root: 
> 
> ```
> cd
> 
> ...

 

Bei einem erfolgreichen revdep-rebuild werden diese Dateien doch automatisch gelöscht?

Tobi

----------

## a.forlorn

Eigentlich schon, manchmal habe ich es aber schon gehabt, dass da nichts gelöscht wurde.

----------

## attix

Moin,

ich war übers Wochenende nicht zuhause. Jetzt grad hab ich auch nicht die Zeit dafür, aber werde es morgen ausprobieren. Ich melde mich danach wieder. Vielen Dank aber schonmal bis hierher.

----------

## attix

Hiho,

hab eben grad alle Dateien gelöscht und nun ist alles in Ordnung.

Vielen Dank

/SOLVED

----------

